# 2003 Skidoo MXZ 500 oil?



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I finally own a sled. I see the oil is getting low. What do you guys recommend? How often am I needing to fill it? Kind of a newb with owning a sled. Also how many mpg should I expect? I really seems to suck the gas pretty fast. How about the chain oil? It looks like a pain but maybe not. Does that need to be changed yearly? Thanks in advance. I want to keep this machine for awhile so I want to maintain it well.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

8-10 mpg
ski doo xps injection 2 stroke oil. Plan on a quart every tank of gas
Gear lube should be changed at least yearly. On my sleds there is a drain plug inside the tunnel. I would drain it every 1000 miles and pull the cover every season to clean it throughout


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

bowhunter426 said:


> 8-10 mpg
> ski doo xps injection 2 stroke oil. Plan on a quart every tank of gas
> Gear lube should be changed at least yearly. On my sleds there is a drain plug inside the tunnel. I would drain it every 1000 miles and pull the cover every season to clean it throughout


Thank you sir


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

You should be able to go 100 miles +\- on a full tank of fuel. 8-10 mpg if in deep snow or riding hard. Probably closer to 12-14 if just cruising. A quart of oil every 120 miles or so. Change the chaincase oil yearly. I like to pull the cover so you can inspect everything and set the tension easily. Grease everything before and after the season. Don't forget to grease the driveshaft bearing down behind the secondary clutch as a lot people miss it. Those are good reliable sleds.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I finally own a sled. I see the oil is getting low. What do you guys recommend? How often am I needing to fill it? Kind of a newb with owning a sled. Also how many mpg should I expect? I really seems to suck the gas pretty fast. How about the chain oil? It looks like a pain but maybe not. Does that need to be changed yearly? Thanks in advance. I want to keep this machine for awhile so I want to maintain it well.


Any name brand two stroke oil that is rated for oil injection will do. Chain oil every year, but it wont hurt to go longer. I'd try to run ethonal free gas a couple times if you ride it a lot. It also won't hurt if you can time it right to have ethanol free gas in it for storage.
Don't forget to shut the fuel line petcock off when it's not being used for a while.
If it has a shut off.


----------

